#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Herbalism >  >  >  Incense & Oils

## crazy_magus

Hi, I'm new to this forum hence I hope this is the right place to ask this. 

I am looking for recipies for incense for both PAN and incense for BABALON. While at it, I am also looking for recipies for oil(s) for both PAN & Oil for BABALON. Hence at least 4 diferent repies here is what I seek. Thank you.

----------


## kimsmarkin

One of the secrets of real magic is that it is controlled by the mind. The things in your ritual to help your partner with your goal in mind, the more powerful your ritual may be. coloured candles, scented oils, natural incenses, and more all add to the effects of magic you want to do. But how do you know which to burn incense?

----------


## dragonash_1

I cant provide you with the exact details of creating the asked incenses and oils, however, here are the ingredients for the same:

~ BABALON's Incense - This incense is composed of Myrrh warmed by nutmeg, pepper, angelica, and other warming herbs.
~ BABALON's Oil - ginger, pink pepper, nutmeg, coffee, and more--but there is also the feminine muskiness of angelica root along with musk seed and a number of other natural plant extracts, including myrrh and seaweed.

However, I don't know the creation for PAN's requirement that you have.

You may try purchasing these from : alchemy-works.com

Please, excuse me if these details were not upto the mark, but sadly, this is all I could extract from pdf's and manuals.

----------

